# Nor-Cal shops with demo saddles?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

My bud back in Woodland is having major saddle issues. He has bought three now and still hasn't found one that works. Any decent shops in the Sacramento area that let you demo saddles? Wheelworks let him, but only in the shop, thus leading to a purchase of a saddle that worked on a traininer, but not on extended rides. I am looking for one that will let you take a saddle out on a ride when you leave a deposit. I have a shop here in Fla that does this to fit people on the right saddle. About twenty to choose from and you can keep if for a couple days usually.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't know about Sacramento, but Missing Link in Berkeley will let you demo saddles for a few days....


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Tony. I mentioned Orinda Spoke to him as well.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I would just take them back. Most shops want you to be completely satisfied with your purchase. A few days is not going to damage them to the point they can't be sold.

I would also suggest trying some online store with a satisfaction guarantee. I just started going through the same exercise. I ordered a Specialized saddle (should be here today) from their online store. They have a 30 day money back satisfaction guarantee. If none of their saddles work out I will probably try http://www.neuvationcycling.com/.


----------

